# Norco Fluid LT Garantiefall



## sevenfilms_micha (15. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

mein Norco Fluid LT ist letztes Wochenende am Sitzrohr durchgerissen.
Genau da wo die schweißnaht für das Wippenlager aufhört.

Das Rad ist jetzt 1 1/2 Jahre alt. Leider gibt es bei mir keinen Händler um die Ecke.

Ich würd gern wissen, ob das n Garantie / Gewährleistungsfall ist.

Gruß


----------



## Indian Summer (15. Februar 2012)

Hi Micha

In der Regel brauchen wir bzw. Karsten (für Deutschland und Österreich) eine Kopie der Originalrechnung sowie 
die folgenden 3 Bilder:

Bild 1: Ganzes Bike
Bild 2: Bild des Defekts (Riss, Bruch etc.)
Bild 3: Tretlagergehäuse von unten mit lesbarer Serien-Nummer.

Bitte kontaktiere doch bitte Karsten unter [email protected], damit ihr schauen könnt, wie das Ganze
abgewickelt wird.

Beste Grüsse

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevenfilms_micha (17. Februar 2012)

Wow, das ging ja fix!

Vielen Dank schonmal dafür. Ich werd mal alles weitere in die Wege leiten.

Wie lange dauert denn so eine Garantie bearbeitung?

Besten Gruß zurück


----------



## Indian Summer (17. Februar 2012)

Hallo

Da ich nur für die Schweiz sprechen kann, erfährst du von Karsten, wie lange es dauert, 
bis er das entsprechende Ersatzteil aus Kanada erhält.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## sevenfilms_micha (3. April 2012)

Hi,

seit Reklamation sind jetzt knapp 7 Wochen ins Land gegangen und ich bin leider etwas entäuscht, dass sich immer noch nichts getan hat.
Mein Händler von der Bikeinsel (AU) bekommt wohl auch keine Antwort mehr.

Wäre schön wenn sich da mal was täte!

Gruß


----------



## norco (4. April 2012)

KapoFu schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> seit Reklamation sind jetzt knapp 7 Wochen ins Land gegangen und ich bin leider etwas entäuscht, dass sich immer noch nichts getan hat.
> Mein Händler von der Bikeinsel (AU) bekommt wohl auch keine Antwort mehr.
> ...



@KapoFu

Dein Händler hat inzwischen eine Antwort von uns. Bitte dort nachhaken!


----------



## sevenfilms_micha (4. April 2012)

Hallo,

der Händler hat mir geschrieben! 

Vielen Dank Jungens!

Gruß


----------

